# *GermanAutoParts.com* Quantum Syncro Parking Brake Cable - GIMO



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

GermanAutoParts.com has some hard-to-find rear parking brake cables for the Quantum Syncro wagon. Made in Germany by GIMO, these cables are some of the last available OE cables you'll find. 
Fits all Quantum Syncro from 1985-1988











*$23.15/each *
Two required per vehicle​


----------

